# Miserable Weather but Blues and Channels



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Mark (Salmonid) and I fished the Southwest Ohio Catfish Club tournament today down on the Ohio River. The weather was absolutely miserable! Rained/snowed all day, windy with gusts up to 30 MPH. Had 3 footers on the river and a falling temperatures haha- 

Even though the weather wasn't the best the fishing was pretty good though. We went to the first spot and anchored up and within 5 minutes I had a small blue in the boat. This was followed by Mark catching a 5 pound blue and an 8 pound channel. We were putting the fish in the livewell when another rod goes down and I pick it up and could tell it was a better fish. After a couple minutes we add an 18 pound blue to the livewell. We have 4 fish in the livewell in the first 25 minutes of the tournament. Things were looking pretty good! Went another hour and had some small hits but nothing real good. We moved a couple times and finally hit another spot that produced. Mark picked up a 5 pound channel and I followed it up with a 19 pound blue and a 6 pound channel. Before we could figure out which fish to let go out of the livewell (5 fish tournament limit) my outside rod gets buried and again it is a good fish. This time it was a 20.4 pound blue. The rest of the day we just had small taps which we did hook up with 1 fish but it popped off half way to the boat but it did not feel very big.

We headed back to the ramp early just to warm up in the truck haha. We ended up taking first place with almost 70 pounds of fish weighing in 3 blues and 2 channels. First tournament of the year and first place finish. So things are starting good.

2nd place weighed in 54 pounds and also had big fish with a 28 pound blue. 3rd place had 8 pounds.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

With that kind of action makes it all worth while. Nice fish and win.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice job. 3rd place only having 8 pounds is kind of crazy to me, that seems like a ridiculously low number to me especially for a tourney.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome job fellas! I was wondering all morning how you guys were doing. That's a pretty big difference between 2nd and 3rd place. How many boats were there?
Congrats to you and Mark!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

all the teams that stuck it out certainly earned respect today... Fishing was good but I still haven't thawed out yet, always a pleasure fishing with Brian and he had the hot outside rods today :B Also nice to see a couple of decent fish the commercial guys hadn't netted although not for lack of effort on their part, there were nets all over the place out there today...

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Strongto, low turnout and tough conditions are partly to blame but then again, in most of the tourneys around Cinci ( Markland pool) 25-30 lbs more often then not will put you in the money. This pool has been about wiped out of all its catfish, big and small by the commercial netters. 
1 of the tourneys last year not one of the 10 or 11 teams weighed in ANY fish!! The days of the Mighty Ohio being loaded with big catfish are long gone thanks to the popularity of Pay Ponds. Today was the best day Ive had in several years..

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations guys, only the hardy prosper! It was a raw day, I stopped by Tanners ramp around noon and there wasnt a boat trailer in site, good job


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

That's awesome! Goes to show that the best anglers in Ohio are on this forum.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

That's awesome guys. Sounds like a pretty good day on the river to me. 

It amazes me that they continue to net these sections......it would seem that it wouldn't be worth their time anymore

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> Strongto, low turnout and tough conditions are partly to blame but then again, in most of the tourneys around Cinci ( Markland pool) 25-30 lbs more often then not will put you in the money. This pool has been about wiped out of all its catfish, big and small by the commercial netters.
> 1 of the tourneys last year not one of the 10 or 11 teams weighed in ANY fish!! The days of the Mighty Ohio being loaded with big catfish are long gone thanks to the popularity of Pay Ponds. Today was the best day Ive had in several years..
> 
> Salmonid


Man I would have never thought the fishing would be so rough there. You guys coming in over 70 sounds like a great day and the 2nd place with over 50 sounds like a pretty good day but 8 sounds so low to me especially since I've been going to the gmr quite a few times over the last week and been pulling out channels like crazy. But then again I guess fishing bigger waters means more area to cover trying to find them plus commercial fishing putting pressure on the fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job fellas, good to see you guys got on some fish during this terrible weather.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great job guy's


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats props for being out there in this weather today


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gentlemen, most anyone can catch fish when it`s decent out; doing well in hypothermic weather speaks VOLUMES for skill and experience as well as determination ! A well EARNED victory, and hopefully the 1st in a string of them...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Strongto, 2nd place team had 5 fish, including the big fish a 29+ lb Blue Cat leaving 4 fish equaling about 23+ lbs, 6 lb average which is pretty common in these tourneys. 

I might also add that the GMR is one of the states better channel cat rivers with not only good size but numbers too. you don't hear about it much bu the amound of rock along the whole river keeps the GMR cats full of crayfish....:B

Salmonid


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the First Place guys. Takes some intestinal fortitude in this weather, especially when you already know it's going to be tough fishing.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow that's awesome! 62lbs more than 3rd place is unbelievable.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great job mark and Brian!!! Awesome cats!!!,


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow congrats guys, very "cool" win. 

Salmonid, without your posts id have no idea the Ohio was so heavily fished commercially for cats that make there way to Payponds. Thanks for all the info you share, it does create needed awareness. 

I can only imagine how I might feel if my beloved backyard waters were fished this way . . native and wild smallmouth commercially fished, removed to populate the entire State's system of pay smallmouth lakes. Sounds like a nightmare.  

Nothin against pay lakers . . I just can't see my self supporting this manner of stocking them.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I also had never considered the fact that paylakes were stocked by harvesting the rivers. I'll add that to my list of reasons why I don't fish at paylakes. I have some buddies who love paylake fishing and its just something that I don't enjoy. I'd rather catch fish in their natural habitat and return them to their natural habitat.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

In my experience catfish paylaking people tend to like to go for the gambling and the parties(drinking). Fishing seems to be secondary, and based far more on luck than skill.

The other paylakes with bass and whatnot do not bother me at all. That is a legit business.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats on the win and well done boys! That's the way you do it when conditions are less than optimal!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work guys! Did the poor weather affect the turnout? I saw the forecast and slept in. yuck.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the victory and thanks again for taking me ice fishing. 

Pay lakes are a sore spot with me and I know it must be disheartening to see all those nets. Unfortunately, the state of Kentucky does not seem to be ready to take any significant action. I don't have a problem with pay lakes that stock farm-raised fish, but I do have a problem with the ones that take trophy fish from public waters.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

[/QUOTE] Pay lakes are a sore spot with me and I know it must be disheartening to see all those nets. Unfortunately, the state of Kentucky does not seem to be ready to take any significant action. I don't have a problem with pay lakes that stock farm-raised fish, but I do have a problem with the ones that take trophy fish from public waters.[/QUOTE]

I totally agree with that. Stocking farm raised fish doesn't impact our water systems like harvesting from the river does. I still don't find the paylakes nearly as entertaining as the river so even if they are stocking farm raised fish I probably won't fish them much but to each his own. I'll stick to the rivers though.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sammerguy said:


> The other paylakes with bass and whatnot do not bother me at all. That is a legit business.




Well let me inform you of how these guys operate!
The Reid Park Ponds in Springfield use to be a GREAT Bass fishery...now, all the large Bass are gone because people have filled coolers with big fish to sell them to pay lakes and pond owners...now it's so bad that you see idiots removing buckets of small Bass daily from these ponds...these guys ARE STILL SELLING these tiny Bass to pay lakes and people with ponds. Since these ponds are city owned it is harder to get them patrolled....I'm sorry but all pay lakes should be put out of business unless they buy farm raised fish!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Way to go Mark & Brian. You must have been froze Mark not to let me know that you did so good.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

just thawing out now Guppy...
Wife thinks Im an idiot, not sure where she gets that from though.......

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

If you feel somebody is ruining your fishery don't hesitate to call the t.i.p. line. I think the number is 1-800-poacher. The wildlife officers can't patrol every body of water every day. They need our help.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> Well let me inform you of how these guys operate!
> The Reid Park Ponds in Springfield use to be a GREAT Bass fishery...now, all the large Bass are gone because people have filled coolers with big fish to sell them to pay lakes and pond owners...now it's so bad that you see idiots removing buckets of small Bass daily from these ponds...these guys ARE STILL SELLING these tiny Bass to pay lakes and people with ponds. Since these ponds are city owned it is harder to get them patrolled....I'm sorry but all pay lakes should be put out of business unless they buy farm raised fish!


I assumed that all the bass paylakes were farm raised, how much are they paying to make it worthwhile to catch a few fish and truck them to a paylake to sell. It has got to be cheaper to buy from a farm in bulk.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

HOUSE said:


> Nice work guys! Did the poor weather affect the turnout? I saw the forecast and slept in. yuck.


Absolutely it did. I know 4 or 5 other boats that would have been there for sure had the weather been different. A lot of them were asking for the tournament to be moved to today (Sunday) but it was just too short notice. The first tournament of the year usually has the biggest turnout so the weather threw a curve ball in this one.

The commercial fishing is horrible down in Cincinnati right now...well has been for the past few years. Mark and I passed 3 different nets yesterday. I was out last Saturday and passed the same 3 nets as well as 3 other nets. My friend was out that day as well farther down from the city and saw more nets as well as an actively fishing commercial fisherman. It such a shame to fish this river hard and struggle to catch fish let alone quality fish and every where we look is a net or trot-line.

I am curious to see what the other tournaments in the area do in terms of weights this year. Hopefully they are decent. I know last year 66 pounds was the most weighed in at all of SWOCC club tournaments except for the last one of the year when 85 pounds won it. These are all quality fisherman fishing too who know this part of the river very very well. I remember 3 years ago I weighed in 100 pounds in a tournament and didn't even place! I hope the fishing gets back to that but unfortunately don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> just thawing out now Guppy...
> Wife thinks Im an idiot, not sure where she gets that from though.......
> 
> Salmonid


Rusty-

We had the heat blasting in my truck for 2 hours and I still couldn't feel my toes!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

The time you fellows spend on the water in seemingly any condition is admirable to say the least. Those are some real nice fish guys. Great job Mark and Brian!

Maybe when I finally get a boat, I can get in some of your tourneys so you can take all my money.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am a fair weather fisherman ,hats off to all the folks that were out there wetting a line. I am pleased to see there are a few decent catfish left in the river around Cincinnati. Congratulations Brian & Mark for your 1st. place finish.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the win and great fishing on a crummy day!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome job boys!!That is truly dedication.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great job guys. its a shame about the commercial fishermen.


----------

